# Ranch-Style Pinquito Beans



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Ranch-Style Pinquito Beans

1 pound pinquito beans
2 cans (14 ½ ounce) beef broth
4 ½ cups water
1 pound ground beef
2onions, chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
4 large tomatoes, chopped
1 can (7 ounces) diced green chiles
½ cup fresh chopped cilantro
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 tablespoon dried oregano leaves
1 teaspoon salt

Place beans, beef broth and water in 8-quart Dutch oven; cover. Heat to boiling; reduce heat and simmer 2 hours, stirring occasionally. Sauté ground beef, onions and garlic; drain. Add beef mixture and remaining ingredients to beans. Simmer, covered, for 1 hour. If a thinner consistency is desired, add more beef broth. Makes 10 cups.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 11, 2004)

Looks good but I hate to sound ignorant! What are Pinquito beans?


----------



## Raine (Jun 15, 2004)

Pink bean, pinquito bean is an heirloom variety. It is smaller and not as square as the pinto and less uniform in size and colour. It resembles the shape of the small red bean and can be used interchangeably with it. The pink bean has a sweet, rich, meaty flavour with a slight mealy textrue, quite similar to the pinto bean.


----------



## Claire (Sep 20, 2004)

The only place I've seen pinquito beans is when I lived in Lompoc and we had what is now called "Santa Maria Barbecue".  I visited friends there a few years ago, and asked what in the heck it was.  Grilled tri-tips and the beans described above.  Oh, what we used to have at least once a month! As the word insinuates, they are like pintos,  only smaller.  They are not readily available in much of the country (as the cut tri-tips are not).


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Ranch-Style Pinquito Beans
> 
> 1 pound pinquito beans
> 2 cans (14½ ounce) beef broth
> ...


 
Raine, this recipe sounds so good. I am assuming that the beans have been soaked first?


----------



## Raine (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't soak my beans. To me, it seems to remove some of the flavor.


----------

